
What happened to tablet sales? - rbanffy
https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/21/what-happened-to-tablet-sales/
======
quanticle
Tablet manufacturers are finally coming to grips with the fact that their
devices have a much narrower range of use cases than they'd thought. Tablet
operating systems are unsuitable for content creation, as their application
compatibility and multitasking leave much to be desired. But they're
simultaneously too big to be ubiquitous. It's almost as much hassle to carry
an iPad as it is to carry a laptop. In both cases, you need some kind of
backpack or external carrying case.

The main use that tablets have is as e-readers and "second screens" for
Netflix, Hulu, etc. Given that those are hardly taxing in terms of
computational resources, it's no surprise to see that most customers buy a
tablet and then never upgrade it. Tablets simply don't have the "killer apps",
like games, that PCs used to drive their upgrade cycles. Nor do they have the
carrier-driven two-year upgrade cycles of phones.

------
sharemywin
But tablets were going to ruin the pc market.

[https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2012/apr/25/tablet-
pc...](https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2012/apr/25/tablet-pc-market-
analysis)

